# bruno 16 months



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

ok I tried to start a thread about my pup but didnt have good pics i still dont have great ones. his left ear is laying to the side i will get better ones tommorow but the rest of him looks good to me what do yall think bruno is 16 months old and 26 in at the shoulder and 76 pounds..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks nice to me. I gotta tell you, I really like the one-floppy-ear look. I have a real soft spot for pups with 1 or both ears floppy. 

BTW my pup is 15 1/2 months, 26.5 inches, and 75lb. So we're right there together. . .


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Looks nice to me. I gotta tell you, I really like the one-floppy-ear look. I have a real soft spot for pups with 1 or both ears floppy.
> 
> BTW my pup is 15 1/2 months, 26.5 inches, and 75lb. So we're right there together. . .


Lol I appreciate that emoore. I dunno there was a bee around and it was bothering him but he does have a nice ear set so im told. Here is some as normal.... 
p.s Thats pretty cool that our pups are so close in size and age we'll have to keep tabs from here on out. I also noticed your pups bd is 12/15/10 my boys is 11/15/10


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

not the best day to take any pics but i will still try and get more


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm with emoore on this one- I love the soft ears too. Beautiful dog!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Now in those pics his ears don't look soft. Maybe it's part time? Either way, I like his expression.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your generous comments. Im curious to what the experts think about him compared to the standard.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male that looks fairly balanced. Flat whithers, but otherwise a rather nice topline. Good placement of a croup that could be a tad bit longer. Good angulation in front though his upper arm should be longer. Very good angulation in the rear. He appears to toe out a bit on his left fore. I would like to see stronger pasterns and richer color. He could be more masculine.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I appreciate that critiquing. As I said I am working on some even better pics, and his ears def stand up straight lol.. since he was 4 months actually.


----------

